# What colour of night bulb for a bearded dragon?



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

Am needing one for when it starts to get really cold, but am seeing red, green, or blue? Which is best for beardies?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

if you want "best" then use a ceramic as you don't want any light during the night. even a nasty blue lamp will produce way more light than is found in the wild.

Red is not advised anyway and green is ....well 

so best...Use a ceramic and stat

john




Nanospecs said:


> Am needing one for when it starts to get really cold, but am seeing red, green, or blue? Which is best for beardies?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I use a CHE for my beardie on a thermostat and adjust the day/night temps accordingly now the weather is changing. Until the last few days room temprature was fine. 

If you live in a modern insulated house and your beardie is of a decent size you might get away with room tempratures. I think around the 15oc mark is fine but not much lower. With smaller/babies I think it wants to be a bit higher though. Not sure on that one as I've never had to worry about tiny dragons.

I wouldn't bother with the coloured bulbs at all. I'm still not sure what they are used for to be honest. Nothing I keep has ever needed anything like that anyway!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why do brits keep their homes so cold that lizards get ill?

so if i ever visited the uk during winter, i should bring lots of blankets and sweaters to keep warm?


what's wrong with an 80f home?


buy a wood burning stove or something...


don't you worry about your water pipes freezing?


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

HABU said:


> why do brits keep their homes so cold that lizards get ill?
> 
> so if i ever visited the uk during winter, i should bring lots of blankets and sweaters to keep warm?
> 
> ...


We cant afford the Heating... i havent had any Heating on for 7+ years... i open the windows everyday and Embrace the cold... at night get Under yer doss bag with a 2 Litre cider bottle full of hot water, Sorted...if get cold during the day, hug the tropical fish tank...

It just doesnt get cold enough here to Warrant wasting money on heating


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tommy Coopers Ghost said:


> We cant afford the Heating... i havent had any Heating on for 7+ years... i open the windows everyday and Embrace the cold... at night get Under yer doss bag with a 2 Litre cider bottle full of hot water, Sorted...if get cold during the day, hug the tropical fish tank...
> 
> It just doesnt get cold enough here to Warrant wasting money on heating


maybe a light bulb?... some electric?


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

HABU said:


> maybe a light bulb?... some electric?
> 
> 
> image


I waste all my lecky keeping my animals warm and Lit...

To answer OP, Komodo moonlight blue Heat bulbs are so dark you can hardly see a thing... but give your eyes 5 minutes to adjust in a dark room with one on in your viv, and the effect is way cool :-D


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tommy Coopers Ghost said:


> I waste all my lecky keeping my animals warm and Lit...
> 
> To answer OP, Komodo moonlight blue Heat bulbs are so dark you can hardly see a thing... but give your eyes 5 minutes to adjust in a dark room with one on in your viv, and the effect is way cool :-D


i'd keep it dark... it gets terribly cool in most deserts... just turn on the lamp in the morning and cook the dragon well... then at night just let it all cool down... like it does in nature and what the lizard is adapted to....


you don't much need a night light for a beardy...


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

I don't usually have any heating on for him for this reason. But i'm just thinking ahead to when it'll be snowing and temps will be freezing. 

Was looking at crematics, not sure what w to go for though, they seem to vary hugely from 60w, to 250w!


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Nanospecs said:


> I don't usually have any heating on for him for this reason. But i'm just thinking ahead to when it'll be snowing and temps will be freezing.
> 
> Was looking at crematics, not sure what w to go for though, they seem to vary hugely from 60w, to 250w!


Get a thermostat to go with it. It will eliminate any guess work regarding what wattage you will need as you can just set your desired temp. I know thermostats are quite expensive but I'm not a fan of unstated heat sources in vivariums and will always reccomend the use of one.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

what size viv? And what temps you Looking to run?


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

Can't remember the exact size now but it's the Viv Exotic Maxi Large viv. I don't want it really hot, it's just to take the chill off the air. So i guess i'll go with a 60w.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Nanospecs said:


> Can't remember the exact size now but it's the Viv Exotic Maxi Large viv. I don't want it really hot, it's just to take the chill off the air. So i guess i'll go with a 60w.


I would be tempted to go with a statted 100 or 150w... will give you more temp Latitude?


----------

